# TENN COUNTRY SMOKED BREAKFAST SAUSAGE 1st THREAD  with Q-VIEWS



## tennsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

I have searched SMF from one end to the other looking for a *COUNTRY (COLD) SMOKED BREAKFAST SAUSAGE *thread,  haven't found one yet so this could be the first one!! If there is one please let me know. I did see some different kinds of sausage being fermenting not talking about those. 

I have talked with two experienced guys one a farmer the other a butcher here in town that sells as much as they can make of this sausage, and both use pretty much the same recipe I listed with their own mods, but NITHER one even knows what cure#1 is, much less use it in their sausage making at low temps!! * You know I will be using it!!*

Here is the recipe I am using to make the cold smoked sausage. 

*TENN COUNTRY SMOKED SAUSAGE*

recipe

12lb 14oz.................total meat block 

11lbs........................pork butt

1lbs-14oz........................pork fat

Cure #1....................2 tsp

Kosher salt..............11 tsp

Sage, Rubbed..........9 3/4 tsp

Crushed red pepper.....6 1/2 tsp

SPC.........................1/2 C

Dextrose..................1 TBL (optional)

Distilled water...........2 C

Ground thru lg plate 

Mixed all ingredients listed in recipe 3 to 4 min in meat block

Ground thru sm plate then Stuffed in 2 lb cloth bags

Let sit in fridge overnite

Hung in smoker

Smoking with hickory, maple & cherry pellets














IMG_2206.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 13, 2012






  














smokehouse.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 18, 2012






Here's the start of the smoke, didn't go thru the grinding, etc. because there are hundreds of those threads. It's 9:30 am 32* outside,  with meat temp 46* the smokehouse is 74*

My heat source is a single burner hot plate on low.

Basically this is a standard sausage making process except I will be cold smoking for approx 3 days in the 50-70deg smoker range. I am documenting all the temps going on such as ambient, smoke chamber and meat. 

So far here are the results.














IMG_2205.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 13, 2012






9:30am  32deg ambient (top temp is meat bottom smoke chamber)

  

  














IMG_2204.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 13, 2012






9:40am  still 32*













IMG_2208.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 13, 2012






11:15   ambient 37*













IMG_2209.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 13, 2012






12:30pm  46* ambient

Later with progress report

al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2012)

Whats a "total Meat Block"? Is it the shoulder and the fats combined weight? Or something else, new term to me. Thanks.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dirtsailor,








you got it, that's just a terminology I picked up from reading various sausage books, and you guessed it all it means is the total amout of meat being used in the recipe.

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

*Latest update on my sausage. Here are the current readings at 6:54:*

*The readings are 60* in the meat & 66 in the smoke chamber*

*The ambient temp is 42**

*plenty smoke "tbs"  I don't know*

*  *

*  *

*












IMG_2203.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 13, 2012





*
*The sausage is beginning to take on a redish color!!*

*  *

*  *

*  *


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification! I was thinking if it wasn't that, by weight 25# of sauasage, Holy S#$%!!! Can't wait to see the final product, looking good so far!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks interesting...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

The weight a little confusing, I corrected should be 12lbs 14oz total,

al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2012)

Another question, where did you get the socks?


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Thought no one would ever ask, Nashville, Tn the web site,

http://stores.butchersupplycompany.com/-strse-Meat-Bags-&-Casings-cln-Cloth-Bags/Categories.bok

red stitch around the edges indicates "hot sausage" white stitches is "mild sausage"

Thanx Dirt,

for asking


----------



## dward51 (Dec 14, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Another question, where did you get the socks?


Looks like the ones for sale here (Butcher Supply Company). 2 pound cloth sausage bags with red stitching.

http://stores.butchersupplycompany....l.bok?category=Meat+Bags+&+Casings:Cloth+Bags













red.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry Dave

but  I missed the point !!

The website I listed is *ButcherSupplyCompany, Nashville, Tn*

The one you Listed is the same ??

al


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 14, 2012)

I buy most of my supplies from them, they are about 5 minutes from where I work.

john


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks! I never knew anything like that even existed for sausage making. I best go look their site over and educate myself a bit more. Looks like an interesting way to do it. Can you wash and reuse the bags?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 14, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Sorry Dave
> 
> but  I missed the point !!
> 
> ...


Yep, the same.  Not sure what happened, but your post did not show up on my end when I had made my response.  I see the time difference, but I guess I may have opened it to reply and stepped away to answer the phone or something before hitting the submit to the reply?  Sorry about the double response and confusion.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Dave,

no prob, no harm done thanx for commenting.

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Dirt,
[h5]I really wouldn't think you could?? Like I had said in another post this is only the 2nd time to make this[/h5][h5]*COUNTRY (COLD) SMOKED BREAKFAST SAUSAGE.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The 1st time I got the bright idea (don't know where) to soak the *[/h5][h5]*bags in water b/4 stuffing. OH NO. bad move.......the sausage stuck to the bags bad, not good. *[/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]*So I think the sausage will stick anyhow & make them unusable, my opinion. *[/h5]
*al*


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nepas uses alot of cloth casings, he may show up and offer sugestions after his trip. Doesn't help you now tho but would be some good info for next time.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

*HERES THE LATEST ON TEMPS,Q-VIEW. ETC*

*












IMG_2205.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 14, 2012





*












IMG_2205.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 14, 2012






*












IMG_2203.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 14, 2012





*
*All these pic were taken at 7pm & **as of 7:30pm the sausage have been smoking 35hrs*

*  *

*  *

Time & Temps  

Fri         8:30am         10:30am                               5pm

ambient - 32*             38*                                          51*

meat -      38*            48*                                          64*

smoker - 59*              69 (turned off heat)               65*

The last reading tonite (heat on) 6:36pm

ambient -             47*

meat -                62*

smoker -             61*

Later,

tomorrow

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea you're right JK,

hopefully he can give me some pointers, like I said in the beginning there are numerous can't even count how many "cold smoking posts"

are out there but none on cold smoking sausage like this. In the danger zone.

There are two things going on here as far as safety in smoking meat, #1 lots of salt and smoking is a deterrent to bacteria also.

al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2012)

looking forward to seeing the final results! I need to get a hot plate again. Sold one this summer at a garage sale, not thinking I needed it for anything!!! Right now cold smoking here is more like frozen smoking!


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is a couple of examples of the type of sausage I'm making, I'm sure there are lots of others that make fresh *Tenn Country sausage*, these two examples I found while searching the net.

Have you heard of t the Loveless Cafe here in Tenn

(they probably make their own instead of buying from someone)













loveless sausage.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 14, 2012








(video is made by RIDEL149 whoever he is)

Check it out recipe, no cure because he's smoking at 35-40deg

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 15, 2012)

FINAL PRODUCT SAUSAGE COMPLETE LAST Q-VIEW'S

If you were to compare this sausage to normal breakfast sausage you would be very, very surprised!! The taste is totally different even when I have made standard breakfast sausage & adding powdered smoke (ACLeggs brand) still no comparison. There is a natural smoke and cure tang taste that only be achieved in the directions above.

This batch that I just fried up,  taste and smells like the Tn Smoked Sausage that I have purchased from local farmers and at the grocery. The difference in this still sticking to the cloth. In the past the purchased sausages did adhere to the bags, not quite as bad as this, BUT I consider this a success, so thanks for following along with this thread, and thanx for any comments, etc.

al













IMG_2202.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 15, 2012






Final temp b/4 removing from smoker













IMG_2203.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 15, 2012


















IMG_2205.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 15, 2012


















IMG_2209.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 15, 2012






Thanks for looking

al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks Real good! I'll be putting this on my list of things to try! Thanks!


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank You Dirt for following along,

this was a learning experience for me really enjoyed documenting it , although, PITB sometimes but well worth it if someone learned from it,

that's what I believe this forum SMF is all about,

al


----------



## deerviews (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to make Tenn. Country Smoked Breakfast Sausage.  I have two questions; 

        Number 1;  What is SPC?

        Number 2;  How long do I smoked the sausage.  I will use 2 inch socks for cantainers to smoke in with a small patio smoker.

Regars; deerviews


----------



## jarhead (Jun 2, 2013)

deerviews said:


> I want to make Tenn. Country Smoked Breakfast Sausage.  I have two questions;
> 
> Number 1;  What is SPC?


Soy Protein Concentrate

Can't help you on the socks. Never used em befor.


----------



## tennsmoker (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Morning Deerviews,

Tenn country sausage making is usually a winter time project when outside temps are between 40 and 60 deg.

I don't know what the temp is where U R or what kind of smoker U R using lt's very important that the temp in the smoker is not be above 70 deg.

I had to build a smoker to make the sausage because my MES30 temp starts at 100deg.  You don't want to cook the sausage* just smoke*. 

You should smoke for two --three days. *The sausage will be raw which will require frying.*

Al


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the looks of this recipe. The only bad thing about it is I have to wait till next winter to try it. I liked the step by step pics of the temp too. Keep up the good work...


----------



## deerviews (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Tennsmoker.  I like your advice.  Sounds like what I remember on the farm in Henry County, Tenn. 

deerviews.


----------



## deerviews (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you Jarhead.  Makes sense.

deerviews


----------



## fished (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry for bringing up an old tread.  I just saw this, it reminds me of the sausage I used to see in small towns growing up in Kentucky.  I would like to try this one.


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep Fish, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






it's the same breakfast sausage that you can find in lot's of small Tenn/Ky country stores about this time of year (should be colder to slaughter hogs)

another two or three wk's when the weather is in the 40's & 50's will be the ideal time.

Just follow the procedure that I laid out, especially the "salt cure" shouldn't have any problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just remember you need more pork fat that's in a packaged pork butt.

al


----------



## caveblazin (Nov 6, 2013)

Good to see others doing the country smoked breakfast sausage. This is now in its 4th generation in my family and I am currently trying to finish my smokehouse so I can be ready for the cold weather. Im new to the forums and look forward to learning from others..


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 6, 2013)

Good luck on your smokehouse, need to see some pictures when you get completed. Did you look at the plans for the smokehouse I use for smoking country sausage and hot smokes?

al

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127538/smoke-house-plans-materials-plus-1st-q-views


----------



## pipinchaz (Nov 13, 2013)

Tenn Smoker,

I'm new to the forum and interested in everything!! Could you give me a run down on your equipment setup? Did you build you box, and is the cold smoke coming from the mailbox? How do you maintain the constant temp for that long of time? Maybe some close up pictures.

Thank You

Charlie


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 13, 2013)

Good Evening Charlie,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





welcome to SMF.  I don't know what part of the country you're from but it would help to know because when you make this type of country smoked sausage the ambient temps need to be in the 40-60deg range for the three day smoke process.

You can go into your profile and fill out the needed info such as your city & state location.

I do this type of cold smoking in the smoke house I built see this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127538/smoke-house-plans-materials-plus-1st-q-views.

I use the  
	

		
			
		

		
	






[h2]Amaze-N- Pellet Smoker[/h2]
to generate the smoke, light it then put it in the mailbox mod, fill this baby with pellets and it will last from 8-10 hrs depending on weather conditions, etc. I don't know what equipment you're referring to, but in a nutshell, you grind, mix the meat with the spices & stuff in the bags and smoke, that's putting it real simple. The recipe I use is at the beginning of this post on page one.

What I would suggest is using the search feature on this sight top of each web page and read, read and read some more, also ask questions about things you don't understand.  There are many others on this sight that knows a heck of a lot more than I do.

Hope this helps,

Tennsmoker


----------



## dave17a (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you do your own ties or order with ties attached


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey~~Dave17a,

thanks for the question about the country sausage. The ties used for hanging the sausage bags in the smoke house can be done different ways. I use two different types of hanging, both accomplish the same purpose.

#1 you can purchase the butcher's cord from several different sausage supply venders. (see pic) I use ~~Butcher Supply Company: 1040 3rd Avenue South Nashville, TN, 37210 800-896-5945, also I purchase the sausage bags from there. *They do not come with any ties. *

#2 I bought the hog rings & pliers from ~~The Sausage Maker, Inc., 1500 Clinton St, Bldg 123 : (716)824-5814 Buffalo, NY 14206-3099

Hope this helps,

Tennsmoker













DSCN0311.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 6, 2013


















ButcherCord.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 6, 2013


















TennsausageBag.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 6, 2013


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

Lordy you do alot. So butchers twine will do the trick?













001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 6, 2013






Heres my pliers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 6, 2013)

You got it,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






just cut off about 8-9" tie in knot then double loop around the bag as shown,

hang & smoke,

al


----------



## fished (Dec 7, 2013)

I just ordered some bags from the source you listed.  It's plenty cold enough here in Austin to make this sausage.  I showed your post to my mom and step father.  They both remembered this kind of sausage.  I want to make some.  Myself and my wife do not like a heavy smoke.  I noticed you smoked it for 35 hours.  I think I will try for no more than 8 hours.  It reminds me times long gone.  I really appreciate your posting this.  Thanks again


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 7, 2013)

You're welcome Fished,

I just made my winter supply 17 bags last wk. I used the same recipe same smoke process. Just make sure the temp stays somewhere in the 50-70deg range "you don't want to cook the sausage".

Believe it or not smoking one day vs three I couldn't tell much difference in smoke!

The 35 hr smoke process came from talking to these farmers & butchers here in Clarksville, Tn. They use about the same process I use except they stay away from the cure, and like I said before,  the smoking process has a curing and fermenting affect on the sausage which gives it a distinct taste, unlike any type of fresh sausage. (reason to smoke 3 days). PM me if you need more assistance.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tennsmoker


----------



## runnerbl (Dec 15, 2013)

TennSmoker-

Do you have a breakdown of how much of each ingredient based on 1 pound of sausage?


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello Runnerbl,

I have never made this sausage using less than a 12 lb batch. You could take the original recipe and divide into smaller batches if you wish, don't see any problem, I just haven't done that. Thanks for asking  though.

You would have to make at least a two lb batch because that is what the cloth bags will hold!

al


----------



## runnerbl (Dec 15, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> Hello Runnerbl,
> 
> I have never made this sausage using less than a 12 lb batch. You could take the original recipe and divide into smaller batches if you wish, don't see any problem, I just haven't done that. Thanks for asking  though.
> 
> ...


 Al- Thanks for your reply.  Where do you get the SPC and Dextrose?  I live in Bowling Green, Ky


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 15, 2013)

This looks like something I need to try, thanks for sharing


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 15, 2013)

The sausage maker,  sausagemaker.com/ or LEM lemproducts.com/ also meatprocessingproducts.com/  one of our sponsors

there are many more, hope this helps,

PM me if you need something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## fished (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello Runnerbl

I just ordered some of each from meatprocessingproducts.com  They have a special going on now.  If you buy two of each you save  about $10 on each of them.  My bags came in, just have to wait on the other stuff.  Sure am looking forward to making some of this sausage.

Thanks for posting this TennSmoker


----------



## fished (Jan 5, 2014)

Myself and my wife made pounds of this sausage up yesterday.  She didn't want me to make the full batch incase we didn't like it.  We also made up 5 pounds of summer sausage and 5 pounds of Pop's breakfast sausage.  I'll take pictures of the finished process.  I can't do it any better justice than what TennSmoker has already shone.  Thanks for all the help TennSmoker.  I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## runnerbl (Jan 5, 2014)

Fished said:


> Myself and my wife made pounds of this sausage up yesterday.  She didn't want me to make the full batch incase we didn't like it.  We also made up 5 pounds of summer sausage and 5 pounds of Pop's breakfast sausage.  I'll take pictures of the finished process.  I can't do it any better justice than what TennSmoker has already shone.  Thanks for all the help TennSmoker.  I'm sure it will be great.


Did you cold smoke the sausage?


----------



## fished (Jan 7, 2014)

I have smoked it for about 8 hours.  Even with only the amps my smoker temperature went up to around 85.  Now I'm not sure if I want to trust it to still be good.  I kept going out to open the door to bring the temperature down.  Just don't know if it will be safe.


----------



## runnerbl (Jan 12, 2014)

Fished said:


> I have smoked it for about 8 hours.  Even with only the amps my smoker temperature went up to around 85.  Now I'm not sure if I want to trust it to still be good.  I kept going out to open the door to bring the temperature down.  Just don't know if it will be safe.


If you used cure#1 then I think it would be fine.  That is what the cure is for.


----------



## captainmarc (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear Sir,

I would like to build a replica of your smoker...do you have a plan?

kindest regards.

Marc


----------



## tennsmoker (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the question, Captain

here is the instructions in detail

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127538/smoke-house-plans-materials-plus-1st-q-views

also, you can click on Tennsmoker, then click on *threads started, then click on SMOKE HOUSE PLANS & MATERIAL'S plus 1st Q-Views.*

*This is the plans that i used to build my smoke house.*

*The best step i used is buying only three sheets of plywood instead of four (saves $$).*

*Cut the 4'X8' sheet's to 3 ft wide then cut one ft off which you will end up with 3 sheets 3'X6'.  *

*Now take the 3 pieces excess (one ft wide ea)  and attach together with 1"X4" furring strips, this will be used for the back side of the smoke house, or the fourth sheet - side.*

*I also used the 3 pieces 12"X12" scrap on the bottom. no waste at all!*

*All these instructions are in detail on the web page thread mentioned above.*

*Have fun, good luck,*


----------



## blue hill (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you think that this recipe would work with (gasp!) ground turkey instead of pork?  I made some patties using a pork recipe and used turkey instead and they turned out pretty good.


----------



## tennsmoker (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't think so.

I know you didn't want to hear that!!  Not enought fat. Part of the process of making Tenn Country Breakfast Sausage is the "fermenting" of the pork over two to three days. I don't believe that would happen with ground turkey.

The only suggestion I would have would be to add "pork fat"  in order to end up up with a 60-40% --- 70-30% meat to fat ratio!!

Give it a try with a small batch. Remember to use cloth bags.Good Luck

al


----------



## blue hill (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Al.  Just trying to keep the better half happy.  I had to ask.:biggrin:


----------



## prairie dog (Dec 13, 2015)

exactly what is the ingredient;  SPC.........................1/2 C


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey folks, I ran across your thread in searching for those delish smoked sausage patties. Fascinating amount of work that some of you have done in research and recipes. Which I will definitely try at some point.  I have been smoking meats on various grills, barrell's, webbers, green eggs and other devices for years and recently finished a lifelong ambition of having my own smokehouse. Only problem is late April/May weather here in Al starts getting warm this time of year so often the ambients are already too hot for a good cold smoke.  So I did some research and wanted to inform that indeed (as published somewhere above) that Purnell Sausage does make this product. I contacted them and received this  very nice email less than one day later. 

_" HI JEFFREY, THANKS FOR ASKING ABOUT OUR SMOKEHOUSE PATTYS. WE DO MAKE A 24CT SMOKEHOUSE PATTY, BUT DO NOT HAVE ANYONE IN ALABAMA THAT CARRIES THEM. WE DO HAVE THE SAME SAUSAGE IN A 1# ROLL OR CHUB. THEY ARE DISTRIBUTED IN ALABAMA THROUGH A GROCERY COMPANY IN ALBERTVILLE, AL. THEY CATER TO INDEPENDENT GROCERS SUCH AS S&S FOODS IN HANCEVILLE, (256)287-2663, WHSE GROC. IN HENCEVILLE, (256)352-6245 OR THE GATEWAY FOODS IN JASPER, (205)384-3536. THE MEAT MANAGERS IN THOSE STORES CAN GET OUR SMOKEHOUSE CHUBS FROM MITCHELL GROC. IN ALBERTVILLE, AL. HOPE THIS IS OF HELP. FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME IF I CAN BE OF FURTHER ASSIATANCE.

SINCERELY,
LYNN CHESSER,
PURNELL SAUSAGE CO.
1-800-262-6584, EXT. 207"
_
I'll see how the weather looks so cant wait to get some of those cloth bags and smoke up a batch. If I do get some of the Purnell i'll let you know how it is.
Keep up the good work!
UrbanCowgill


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Dec 26, 2020)

I had heard somewhere about washing the cloth bags in Vinegar. Does anyone know what affect this might have?


----------

